# Pooding poops!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would suggest getting a NutriScan profile done on at least Molly and maybe both of your dogs. We were having various sorts of low grades chronic health issues with all three of our dogs. For Lily is was urinary crystals and off urine chemistry. Our vet at first suggests a prescription urinary diet, but when I resisted (because I looked at the two that were available and didn't like either for her because they both had corn) he suggested making evidence based diet changes. We did NutriScan for all three dogs. Although I wasn't able to get a commercial diet that would take care of all of the overlapping intolerances I was able to devise a relatively easy to do home cooked diet that has cleared up virtually all of the problems they were having.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poppy went through some of this. I was feeding Origen and she was ravenous all the time. Every 2-3 days she would have pudding poo or really soft stuff and it was really stinky. Vet could not find anything wrong. 

I finally switched her to an all life stages food that I had fed Iris for 14 yrs and it fixed everything. Both the Origen and EVO Are chicken based so it wasn't the chicken, something else in the Origen must not agree with her. The EVO is also much higher protein which agrees with her. She also dropped consumption from 4 cups per day to about 2 cups per day and ceased to be hungry all the time.

Maybe try a different brand of food and see what happens.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I have an appointment with her usual vet on Tuesday, debating whether to bring her tomorrow, but then I like to keep with the same vet. I guess once they test her stool again we'll know whether it is an infection or not then go from there.
I tried Origen on Callie years ago and it didn't agree with her - must be too rich. Acana is from the same company, a little less rich, but still too much for Molly. 
I'll have to look at the dog food analysis site and see what other 4 & 5* options are out there that I could try. I've always been very happy with Merrick and Callie does so well on it, I'm not sure its the food. But, as you said each dog has a different digestive tract and one can be sensitive and another not so much. Callie had her puppy "dietary indiscretion" period where she ate a few things, but since that time, she seems to have an iron stomach. She has her preferences and sticks her nose up at any Fromm or TOW kibble, but will eat TOW canned.
Molly has pretty much been on Merrick her whole life but before we got Molly I used to try Callie on sample foods for a change of pace. I've read that giving a variety is actually better for them and she seemed to prove it to be the case (she liked most and never got sick to her stomach or the runs, with Origen being the exception) - but haven't done that since "sensitive tummy" "gulp her food" "chew up and eat anything if its on the floor, no matter if its edible or not" Molly came 3 years ago.


----------



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

Charlotte has been having issues with soft serve poops or diarrhea since I got her in Sept. She is going to be 11 mo on Xmas Eve. She came to me with Giardia which was treated. Tracheo bronchitis which was treated. Been giving her Forti Flora and Science Diet per vet. Still soft and messy. She had Metro as well. Raw diet just made it worse. A friend recommended Wellness Core Grain Free Ocean Formula as her dog had the same problem, but she's been fine on this diet ever since. Her vet recommended it. So now Charlotte is on the Wellness Core too. Same formula, rated 5 stars. So far, so good! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I, second having a Nutriscan done on, at least, Molly. Like you, I went through a long period of dealing with soft stools on my pup. He had already been wormed and tested for other diseases. In an attempt to ease up on his red fur (from licking), I had switched him to a salmon, and then, a duck based food. When the Nutriscan came back, he was allergic to salmon, and duck, among several other proteins. And, here I thought I was doing him such a favor, by giving him the the food that he was less likely to be allergic to. Turned out that he was not allergic to chicken and turkey. So, my point is, that without the test you will be like me, just guessing about what type of food is best for your pup.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess the nutriscan is the next step if she has no infection. Is it a blood test? Oh yes, and I also tried her on Proviable probiotics to see if that would help - nada!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks like the same problem Beckie is having. Or similar. No infection but she can’t eat any commercial food or else she throws up and her stomach hurts (she whines and is apathetic).

The only food she tolerates is gastro-intestinal food from the vet. I give her canned food and kibbles. I also give her vegetable chewies once every second day, since she’s still a puppy and needs to chew (also from the vet). It stinks because she can’t have anything else. 

I tried raw chicken and raw pork and she was fine with both. So I really think it’s the other stuff in the food that she can’t tolerate.

I might go raw, not sure yet. When she’s hurting, I give her sulcrate and it helps. But the vet won’t prescribe it anymore so I have to make sure nobody feeds her anything.

Here is the food she is on. She eats high energy because she’s a puppy. It works 100%. No more tummy problems.

https://www.royalcanin.com/products...astrointestinal-high-energy-dry-dog-food/3911


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Where do you get the nutriscan? I did some research and didn't find a good source to buy it. UK asks 99 pounds but the only source in the US is $298? Amazon doesn't carry it.
Is it cheaper to go through the vet? Maybe I'm getting ahead of myself, but since Molly also itches a lot, sounds like it would be worthwhile to find out if food might be causing that as well.


----------



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

SusanG said:


> Where do you get the nutriscan? I did some research and didn't find a good source to buy it. UK asks 99 pounds but the only source in the US is $298? Amazon doesn't carry it.
> Is it cheaper to go through the vet? Maybe I'm getting ahead of myself, but since Molly also itches a lot, sounds like it would be worthwhile to find out if food might be causing that as well.


I have Nutrisca Grain Free from Chewy.com. Is Nutrisican a different product? Sorry, but I'm new to dog food too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree it may be her food causing the IBS symptoms........The NutriScan test comes directly from Dr Dodds' testing facility and is pretty much a set price. But I think if you would have it done, the cost would just even itself out because of all the Vet visits that you would no longer end up having every time she got ill with these same symptoms! Hope you have it done or find a diet that agrees with her!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sounds similar to my dog. Her first stool sample indicated giardiasis so she was treated. (I had seen her eat poop when we took her home). Three more stool samples were negative and she was treated again just in case the lab tests were wrong. She was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis as these episodes continued. I didn’t do the nutriscan. I did a little elimination diet, kept records of what she ate. I home cook all her meals following my vets recommendation to keep it low fat moderate protein and high fiber which works for us. A lot of dog food is too rich, too high protein, too fatty for dogs. My dog also has an allergy to fish and legumes (peas etc.) I cannot find a commercial food without legumes that is suitable. I discovered the fish allergy when I got her fish only treats and she was so itchy. When I got her she had been eating Fromm grain free and she was itching a little and had slightly red ears which also indicated allergy-Fromm has legumes in it. I made a batch of her food where I added green peas and after one meal she was really ill. 

I’ve also discovered that if she gets too much protein she develops diarrhea. Her high value treats outside the house are chicken and low fat hamburger and we attend several training classes. I discovered I have to also mix in her high fiber food with the protein treats to keep a balance. 

So it may be food that is too high in protein and fat (too rich) and/or it might be food allergies/intolerances. 

Once I figured this out, we haven’t had any problems as long as someone doesn’t give her food she shouldn’t eat.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

NutriScan is not a food. It is testing for intolerance and sensitivity to various food ingredients. It gives you scientific evidence for feeding decisions. It is not inexpensive, but has saved us many vet bills. Also if you have insurance your should get reimbursed since it is a diagnostic. Here is a link. You can order it yourself or through your vet.

NutriScan Food Sensitivity and Intolerance Test for Cats and Dogs - Dr. Dodds


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Nutriscan is a saliva test that you can purchase or the vet orders that tests a dog's sensitivity to different foods like beef, chicken, wheat, etc.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

im.speechliss said:


> Charlotte has been having issues with soft serve poops or diarrhea since I got her in Sept. She is going to be 11 mo on Xmas Eve. She came to me with Giardia which was treated. Tracheo bronchitis which was treated. Been giving her Forti Flora and Science Diet per vet. Still soft and messy. She had Metro as well. Raw diet just made it worse. A friend recommended Wellness Core Grain Free Ocean Formula as her dog had the same problem, but she's been fine on this diet ever since. Her vet recommended it. So now Charlotte is on the Wellness Core too. Same formula, rated 5 stars. So far, so good!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Wellness is a VERY good food choice!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

The vet tested her, she has no infection but an overgrowth of normal bacteria in her colon. He gave her something to help with the loose bowels and suggested it is probably food sensitivity and to try feeding her Honest Kitchen which has worked for his dogs. Has anyone heard of that brand of food? He had not heard of Nutriscan and said he would research for me. I'm debating whether to try that or maybe do the Wellness Core first and see if she improves.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad there is no infection. In the old days, elimination diets or switching brands blindly was all that you could do and you crossed your fingers that it worked. I really don't think there is much for your vet to research on NutriScan, but he should so he can recommend it when it could help. It is data driven and there are decently designed studies that back up the principle and practice of what it does. That information is all available or linked to at the NutriScan website. I would go ahead and do it rather than trying things blindly. I wish that I could have similar testing done for people (in some states you can, but not in NYS for some sort of dopey red tape kinds of reasons, you can't even go to a doctor in CT and have it billed back to your address in NYS). I have actually thought about pretending to be my dog and send my own saliva since I would like to have the kinds of insights for myself that this testing provides.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I hear you. NY nanny state with stupid restricting laws, the safe act, and all the wonderful vineyards that can't by law export across state lines (except the big ones like Bully Hill - money talks) I'm going to check with Molly's insurance company and see if they will cover it with or without a doctor's prescription. It might be the vet needs to order it or the insurance company might claim its not necessary.
I changed insurance companies from Pets Best (which got really expensive) to Embrace which was highly rated. Its been six months and I'm not very happy with them. They went over the girls charts and pegged some really ridiculous things as pre-existing with a one year waiting period. I've sent in a few small claims - they are slow, lost claims and I had to send twice, missed charges, etc. Not happy with their claims department, they seem incompetent so I want things in writing before I let them wiggle out of a $300 claim.


----------

